# Male Or Femlale? Fr real this time



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

I made a thread about this a while ago but it turned into an off topic debate. The question: Male or female GSD? Im talkin about working lines,german, east or west. Im aiming for a male but i want to know if Im missing anything. I heard males are more affectionate, while females are independent. Is this true? I want a high overall prey drive, extremely active pup.
SO, Male or Female?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

alright, here's my personal study sample:

subject #1 - female, East German working line, affectionate, independent, mod-high drive, active.

subject #2 - male, West German show line, affectionate, active.

subject #3 - female, West German working line, affectionate, high drive, extremely active.

subject #4 - male, East German working line, affectionate, independent, mod-high drive, extremely active.

results: inconclusive.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Fodder said:


> alright, here's my personal study sample:
> 
> subject #1 - female, East German working line, affectionate, independent, mod-high drive, active.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I think I would definitely go for subject 3!


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Also, Just Askin, Are German show lines similar to American Work lines in terms of energy, overall drive, ect?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

there are no american working lines.

also, #3 has been the most challenging, least civil of the bunch and the one I wouldn't recommend to someone new to the breed....tread lightly.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Fodder said:


> there are no american working lines.
> 
> also, #3 has been the most challenging, least civil of the bunch and the one I wouldn't recommend to someone new to the breed....tread lightly.


Are you saying this just because of the energy? If so, thats not a problem, Im outside running or cycling all Day! If its because aggression, loyalty, possessiveness...then i understand.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she's big, strong, smart, quick, intense, confident, pushy, driven, bold, aggressive, distracted, brushes off corrections, possessive, protective, needs a job, not just exercise.... she's almost 5 now and hasn't missed a best or slowed down even a little. and I don't say all of this like she's wild and uncontrollable - it's just been a lot of work to keep her as a pet making sure all of her needs were met mentally and physically.

but that's her. not all females, not all WGWL.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Fodder said:


> she's big, strong, smart, quick, intense, confident, pushy, driven, bold, aggressive, distracted, brushes off corrections, needs a job, not just exercise.... she's almost 5 now and hasn't missed a best or slowed down even a little.
> 
> but that's her. not all females, not all WGWL.


Thanks For The Info


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Your first thread did not go off topic, you said you wanted to get a German Shepherd so you can cross it with an Akita ! 

I would highly recommend before you ask about male or female, you do some research on the breed. Preferably go to a German Shepherd club and meet some dogs. Talk to their owners, watch and learn. Understand what they are and what they are not, what to expect and see if you can actually handle one.
Just because you do a lot of running around does not mean you can handle one of these dogs. They need much more than exercise, and besides, you can't bike or run with the dog until he is at least 18 months old 

Read everything you can on this forum. You have a lot of info to digest.
Good luck.


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

Just a thought but did you ever think about fostering a high drive GSD? They are plenty of them on certain sites - especially the West Coast - I can't even look anymore because I want to bring them all home. 

It's what I plan to do if I ever get a hankering for another GSD .. see I have a tiny poodle x and she is the boss .. I am fair with both but I enforce her right to put my GSd in his place. 

So to add another dog, giving me 3, changes all the dynamics. That's why I though I could work with a very good rescue and find a dog who would fit as a foster and see if I am up to the challenge. 

Best of luck.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Since you've never really experienced living with a high drive/ high energy dog, I like the idea of first fostering one to see if its something you can handle. Male/ female no bearing depends on many other things besides gender.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I think fostering to see if you really like a high energy dog is an excellent idea. My working line GSD thinks that a 3 hour hike is just a warm up for training. Of course not all GSDs are this high energy but they do have a lot of energy. Even if you decide you like a high energy dog, you may not have the time for one. Also, as you already know they are extremely intelligent so they need mental stimulation in addition to the physical workouts to be happy and well balanced.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> Your first thread did not go off topic, you said you wanted to get a German Shepherd so you can cross it with an Akita !
> 
> I would highly recommend before you ask about male or female, you do some research on the breed. Preferably go to a German Shepherd club and meet some dogs. Talk to their owners, watch and learn. Understand what they are and what they are not, what to expect and see if you can actually handle one.
> Just because you do a lot of running around does not mean you can handle one of these dogs. They need much more than exercise, and besides, you can't bike or run with the dog until he is at least 18 months old
> ...


Ive been researching this breed for about 9 years :/
Ive been going on and off with two seperate clubs. Only reason this is MY first GSD is becuase of my landlord. Ive been raised around GSDs before I could walk.
And thanks


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

MacD said:


> Just a thought but did you ever think about fostering a high drive GSD? They are plenty of them on certain sites - especially the West Coast - I can't even look anymore because I want to bring them all home.
> 
> It's what I plan to do if I ever get a hankering for another GSD .. see I have a tiny poodle x and she is the boss .. I am fair with both but I enforce her right to put my GSd in his place.
> 
> ...


For my first GSD, I want a dog that will meet my criteria. If I get a second one, I will definetly adopt! Garden State German Shepherd rescue is about 12 miles from me, and they have phenominal dogs.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> I think fostering to see if you really like a high energy dog is an excellent idea. My working line GSD thinks that a 3 hour hike is just a warm up for training. Of course not all GSDs are this high energy but they do have a lot of energy. Even if you decide you like a high energy dog, you may not have the time for one. Also, as you already know they are extremely intelligent so they need mental stimulation in addition to the physical workouts to be happy and well balanced.


My uncle has an EXTREMLY high energy GSD. He is the best dog Ive ever seen. 10 miles is like NOTHING to him! We took him slledding with 2 other Huskies..HE LOVED IT! We went for 4 hours.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> I think fostering to see if you really like a high energy dog is an excellent idea. My working line GSD thinks that a 3 hour hike is just a warm up for training. Of course not all GSDs are this high energy but they do have a lot of energy. Even if you decide you like a high energy dog, you may not have the time for one. Also, as you already know they are extremely intelligent so they need mental stimulation in addition to the physical workouts to be happy and well balanced.


Im completly aware, I havent looked into the whole foster procces, Im in NJ so theres not many around here.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Your first thread did not go off topic, you said you wanted to get a German Shepherd so you can cross it with an Akita !
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Sunflowers said:
> 
> 
> > Your first thread did not go off topic, you said you wanted to get a German Shepherd so you can cross it with an Akita !
> ...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Raquan said:


> Stonevintage said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! If you had the male, and she had the female, she agreed to give you however many of the pups you wanted, would you have agreed?
> ...


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Raquan said:
> 
> 
> > That post is scary. Would you? It's called irresponsible breeding.
> ...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It's not hate. You are asking about a well-bred German Shepherd. Why get a good line, spend a lot of money and then end up mixing up two breeds?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Raquan said:


> Ive been researching this breed for about 9 years :/





Raquan said:


> Also, Just Askin, Are German show lines similar to *American Work lines* in terms of energy, overall drive, ect?


 :thinking:


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Raquan said:


> Stonevintage said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! If you had the male, and she had the female, she agreed to give you however many of the pups you wanted, would you have agreed?
> ...


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

LuvShepherds said:


> Raquan said:
> 
> 
> > That post is scary. Would you? It's called irresponsible breeding.
> ...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Raquan said:


> Ive been researching this breed for about 9 years :/
> Ive been going on and off with two seperate clubs. )


And yet you ask about American working lines and are planning to make GSD/ Akita mutts.

This is becoming less and less believable. I can't take you seriously, sorry.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> LuvShepherds said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, that post is scary, but it's not my post. You framed the wrong comment under my posting name to quote.
> ...


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> It's not hate. You are asking about a well-bred German Shepherd. Why get a good line, spend a lot of money and then end up mixing up two breeds?


Ive decided to scrap that idea, and adopt an akita x shep from somewhere. Also, if you would breed, why wouldnt you get a good line??


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

A line is characteristic of a single breed. A working line German Shepherd comes from a pedigree of parents, grandparents, etc. who are selected to bring out the very best traits of those lines possible. When you mix two breeds, you aren't getting one line. In your example, you would be mixing a GSD line with an Akita line, so you disrupt each of the lines. Someone with a background in breeding can explain it better than I can.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> A line is characteristic of a single breed. A working line German Shepherd comes from a pedigree of parents, grandparents, etc. who are selected to bring out the very best traits of those lines possible. When you mix two breeds, you aren't getting one line. In your example, you would be mixing a GSD line with an Akita line, so you disrupt each of the lines. Someone with a background in breeding can explain it better than I can.


Ive decided against breeding, but just for knowledge. 
A person buys a great pup from a litter of twelve, and breeds it to an akita. That person then nueturs and spays the couple, no future litter. The puppies all find good homes and live happily till death. Of course, this is a perfect scenario. Now how would breeding one litter mess up a breeders WHOLE line?
Are you saying it would just put all the work of many generations to waste, but wont inflict any DAMAGE on the lines?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What was informative about Raguan's post? Fantasy and congesture - Oh gee look there's a male dog that looks nice hanging out lusting after my in-heat female. Let me invite him in. 
No health check, no background check - looks nice & gee.... 

I guess it's informative as it confirms my conclusions from earlier posts. A friend has a phrase that might apply "Can't fix stupid."


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

middleofnowhere said:


> What was informative about Raguan's post? Fantasy and congesture - Oh gee look there's a male dog that looks nice hanging out lusting after my in-heat female. Let me invite him in.
> No health check, no background check - looks nice & gee....
> 
> I guess it's informative as it confirms my conclusions from earlier posts. A friend has a phrase that might apply "Can't fix stupid."


Obviously NO ONE is stupid enough to breed two purebreds without background and health checks. All I was doing was seeing what people think of a thpught that popped into my head. I dont see a reason to be immature and sarcastic, thank you and good day


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Raquan said:


> Obviously NO ONE is stupid enough to breed two purebreds without background and health checks. All I was doing was seeing what people think of a thpught that popped into my head. I dont see a reason to be immature and sarcastic, thank you and good day


I know you are going to read this Raquan...... I know you feel pretty screwed over by your honesty and the resulting responses.... sorry for that. I went thru the same when I first posted here and pretty much experience it on a monthly basis.... that's ok.

Please understand, that this is a website whose members are so "dyed in the wool" GSD people - that the mention of X-breeding is really hard to digest. The GSD breed has it's long time glories of being not one of - but the top utility dog or all time.

There are some real problems and differences of opinion on the best interests of the future of this breed and there are fears about the outcome.

It is always hard when someone comes to post that says they know about the breed but do not support the best for the breed and really, do not know about the breed at all....... 

It seems that every time a newcomer posts and they are "driven" and sure that the GSD is their dog and they have done research - that those are the people who resist helpful posts from those who have many years experience..... isn't that ironic? Those who want so bad - emotions take over to a point that reason is no longer functioning.....

When a post like this goes on for days, it is because those more experienced are sticking with you and making the extra effort to post and try to help. But, when you say you know much about the breed and have been studying for 9 years - there is a break - because you are asking questions that reflect that you have not even done basic research as to GSD types. 

IMO, it's time for you to backtrack over all the posts of people who have responded to you and referred you to sites to get educated about GSD's. You are draining people here, - you want us to educate you in a blog situation and that won't happen - go read about the breed and then come back - we can't give you what you need........


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> I know you are going to read this Raquan...... I know you feel pretty screwed over by your honesty and the resulting responses.... sorry for that. I went thru the same when I first posted here and pretty much experience it on a monthly basis.... that's ok.
> 
> Please understand, that this is a website whose members are so "dyed in the wool" GSD people - that the mention of X-breeding is really hard to digest. The GSD breed has it's long time glories of being not one of - but the top utility dog or all time.
> 
> ...


I do not know "much" about the breed. Like I said, I apreciate those wwho are trying to help and took thier advice full heartedly. I have been raised with the breed for as long as I could remeber. Yes, I have looked forward and spend HOURS of everysingle day reading articles, books, videos. So Im gonna be 100% honest. Im no expert. There is always more to learn. Thats why I came to this forum. I greatly appreciate all those who helped and educated me without being rude. Now that I can finnaly buy a house, I decided to join the forums to get ready for the pup, and I do n ot reegret this decision. Im not sure why every one is saying Im stubborn and am not taking in information. I pitched the Idea that I might cross a shep, got good info on it, scraped the Idea and came up with a soloution.
So yeah, thats it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My last post here. The reason people correct you is that these discussions stay up forever and someone else reading this later might get incorrect information. It's very frustrating when someone asks for advice and then finds all kinds of reasons to ignore it. You may not want to hear from people who disagree with you, but the next person may need to know it. You may be the OP (original poster) but you are not the only one who can be helped. Please don't take it personally. That is how message boards work. Good luck finding what you are looking for.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> My last post here. The reason people correct you is that these discussions stay up forever and someone else reading this later might get incorrect information. It's very frustrating when someone asks for advice and then finds all kinds of reasons to ignore it. You may not want to hear from people who disagree with you, but the next person may need to know it. You may be the OP (original poster) but you are not the only one who can be helped. Please don't take it personally. That is how message boards work. Good luck finding what you are looking for.


Information from people who disagree is the most useful! Also, I wish you luck onto whatever you may go on to do.
Thanks!


----------

